# Ridgid Shop Vacs



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm reasonably happy with mine. No real complaints, just wish it was quieter. If memory serves me I got it because it got great consumer reports reviews. It did a good job helping to suck the water out of my hot tube piping in the process of winterizing it.

You are definitely correct about the suckage to dust on the filter ratio, need to keep the filters clean. I've got a Dust Deputy bungeed to mine & that eliminates most dust & dirt from entering the vac itself, but does cut down on the sucking power & volume of air a bit. I find the trade off worth it though. In that respect I should have gotten a smaller one than my 16? gallon one I have, but I hadn't even heard of the Dust Deputy when I got the vac a couple of years ago.

The Ridgid hoses have a catch on them so you can pull the vac around by the hose & not just pull the hose loose, which is really handy for how they usually get used… Unfortunately the Dust Deputy isn't similarly configured, so I've lost that benefit.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

I was looking at shop vac and was considering getting a medium size, however I had da wife with me and Pam seems to believe that bigger is better! I walked out with the 16 gal.

I too use the Dust Deputy So do not have any issues with clogged filters. I also bought hoods and extra hose from Rockler to help catch the dust from my Table, RAS, and Jointer.

I agree - Ridgid makes nice tools. I was going to HD to get a set of Black and Decker Fire Storm battery operated tools - $89.00. Again… had da wife with me - walked out with the Ridgid 5 pack…. $500.00. She has kept me busy building things - check out my projects here and on Garden Tenders.

I try to keep her out of jewelry stores and car lots!


----------



## Kaytrim (Aug 11, 2008)

I have the 12 gal version and am very happy. I use a ClearView cyclone sized for the shop vacs. Unfortunately they can't make them anymore because of a legal issue with Onida, the makers of the Dust Deputy. As far as the noise factor someone came up with a nice solution. part 1 part 2 I have yet to build this silencer for my shop vac but it is on my list of things to do.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah the hose locks are a pretty sweet feature as far as the dust deputy goes I have thought about getting one but I use a bag in my shop vacs and they keep the filter pretty clean.

I thought about building one of those shop vac silencers but the thing is most of the time you are using a shop vac you are using a power tool with it. So whats the point of silencing the shop vac when the tool your using is just as loud. You really cant silence a tool like you could a shop vac.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Having owned both the big Ridgid and ShopVac in the past year (and using a different Ridgid for 10 years), I'll take the Ridgid any day. That thing will drag a bowling ball from 20 feet away. The ShopVac will only give it a glance.

Get the big one with the detachable motor and you also have the best shop-broom available (wear a dust-mask though otherwise you'll soon know how MDF is made).


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah I had a smaller 2.5 hp shop vac brand for about 2 years and it worked ok but the paper filter lasted a few minutes and it would start shooting dust out the back


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

I have the big Rigid too but I'm still looking for the adapters.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

check the shop vac section at home depot. They are usually right underneath the shop vacs. You can get a 3 piece adapter set for like $10.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Kaytrim - nice Youtube video. Your idea really cut down the noise.


----------



## OhhCrap (Jul 17, 2010)

While I have a Ridged and have no complaints, I know I will somewhere down the road. 
Eventually motors wear out. Look in the manual and try to buy a replacement motor, - you can't.

If your going to drop close to 100 bucks on a tool, make sure it will last, AND you can get replacement parts for it.

Hint, check with your local industrial cleaning and supply distributor. All professional vacume cleaners are based on Lamb Ametek motor assemblies.

You will be glad you paid a little more, cause in the end - you get what you paid for.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

If I had a thought of replacing the motor on my shop vac when it wears out eventually, I believe I would have to slap myself. I'm hoping it does wear out before ten years (the length of time I had my other one before I sold it because I wanted a new, improved one) so I can get one ten years from now that runs at 3.9 decibals and can lift the motor out of my '56 Buick. And I don't want to pay more than $12 for it either.

;-)


----------



## detailshop (Dec 16, 2013)

Ridgid shop vac are the best, but the short hoses literally suck!! I wanted to leave my shop vac in one place and never move it again! I detail cars professionally and use a shop vac alot! I did a little research and found this 36' vac hose that comes with a remote and the 2.25" attachment for craftsman, ridgid, shop vac, etc.. This thing is awesome.. heres a link to ebay, where i bought it… http://www.ebay.com/itm/36-Shop-Vac-Hose-w-Remote-For-Ridgid-Shop-Vac-Craftsman-Kobalt-Genie-/121233430696?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3a1358a8


----------

